# 20000 Euro for 5 year investment, Ideas?



## john_tripod (21 Feb 2013)

Hi all,
I've recently come into a windfall of 20000 Euro here in Ireland and wanted to put it away for a few years, but keep some fluidity, and wanted some advice.

I'm considering a few things;

- Put it into a high interest account in Northern Ireland since the exchange rate is so good at the minute for Euro to GBP.

- Buy up some silver from mainland Europe (Estonia, no VAT?) as the price seems good and silver seems to be a solid investment.

I'm open to ideas but don't want to tie the money up completely.
Thanks in advance

John


----------



## 3CC (21 Feb 2013)

Bear in mind that the price of silver can drop so you could end up with less.

I am not sure what the interest rate is in NI - would it justify the cost of changing to sterling and back again. Sterling could also drop against the Euro in the next 5 years, or it could go up.

Personally, I would pay down any expensive debt, then start a pension if you can get tax relief (but that is for the long term) and then put the balance on deposit in Ireland at the best rate you can get.

If you were happy to tie it up for 10-15 years, I would look at equity based investment.


----------



## theresa1 (21 Feb 2013)

5 year cert. from state savings.


----------

